# Monroe County Alabama Stud!



## Tank76 (Apr 28, 2010)

My buddy Brandon shot this 147 5/8 8 point on our lease in Monroe County, Alabama. We didn't have any trail cam pics of this guy but he showed up on a food plot Sunday evening. He's excited. Congrats buddy!


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow. Sweet Buck.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a stud for sure. Congratulations.​


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

Damn what a buck. Good job!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

NICE BUCK:notworthy:


----------



## hydraporter (Oct 2, 2007)

*Stud*



Tank76 said:


> He's excited.


....then tell him to smile!!!! That is a stud AL deer. The second pic looks like there are five points on the right beam. Regardless....GREAT DEER.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow! That's a huge deer for Monroe!


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow! That's a stud!


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

nice deer


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

hydraporter said:


> ....then tell him to smile!!!! That is a stud AL deer. The second pic looks like there are five points on the right beam. Regardless....GREAT DEER.


looks like he's still in shock :blink: .......nice buck !!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats on a great buck!!!!!!!!


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice Buck!!! That's a stud anywhere.


----------



## seabass (May 7, 2009)

I lived in monroe county most of my life I killed the biggest one of my on a friends club in camden .There is without a doubt some of the biggest bucks in bama in that area congrats on a gooden


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Very Nice Congrats


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Giant!!


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice buck !!! Im close to you up there makes me want to go now . Ive been letting my place marinate while im nursing my midwest hang over......


----------



## Tank76 (Apr 28, 2010)

hydraporter said:


> ....then tell him to smile!!!! That is a stud AL deer. The second pic looks like there are five points on the right beam. Regardless....GREAT DEER.


Here's a couple more pics at different angles. I talked to him this afternoon he's still in disbelief :thumbup:


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats. Love the pics when you all include your young'ens in the excitement. Nice Buck


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

WOW for sure. That's a fantastic deer


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

congrats on a stud. Isnt this club in beatrice.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It would take till next year ta wipe that look off my face!!!! Congrats to your buddy!!!


----------



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

nice buck!!



..


----------



## Tank76 (Apr 28, 2010)

big buck dan said:


> congrats on a stud. Isnt this club in beatrice.


It's just outside Monroeville.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

That is an awesome buck! Congrats!!


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Stud 8 right there! Awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

If anyone knows the guy that killed this buck please contact him for me. I mounted the deer and he's had his phone # changed..... I sent a private message to the original post with no result. My contact is 850-994-2339

Thanks,
Chad Cooper

PS: I know where you can get an awesome buck for a great price in the near future !!!!!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:WOW a CHOKER and a HEART ATTACK at the same time,NICE BUCK:thumbsup:


----------

